# Blazin Ground Control



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is my new herdsire, 1 year old,"Blazin Ground Control". 
Pictures describe him well, so I don't need to list what he is. 
Very proud of him and stoked to see his kids 2020.  What do you think of him?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! What a dream to look at. 

Especially great horn set and ears on a dapple!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Really nice!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't call him pretty, he is too manly for that! Once you get past the great color, he is a beast. In a very good, wide, powerful way.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...He's awesome!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my, he's gorgeous! Beefy and bold looking....a dashing herdsire for sure!
Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

He is a sturdy looking fellow! Congratulations(dance):clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, thank you everyone. 

He is a looker.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow! He's so wide! 

Are you going to store some semen from him? I bet it would be very valuable.


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

He’s a handsome stud that’s for sure I love him


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Is it bad that i thought of my fathers old english bulldog when i saw him? Hahaha. He is low to the ground and nice and beefy. Handsome guy!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

W A N T !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awesome buck! What a handsome guy! Congrats on your new herd sire! Bet it will be very exciting to see his kids next year!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow. :hubbahubba: Any guess on what a buck like that weighs?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you everyone. 

Storing semen, I wish I knew how.
I know I should though.
I heard you have to do all kinds of things prior to collecting them. 
Seems complicated.


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> Storing semen, I wish I knew how.
> I know I should though.
> ...


I want to learn how too! But if you don't know how, there's people that can come around to collect him for you and store the straws for you.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

:wow:What a buck! How much does he weigh now at 1 year old? I heard that they can weigh up to 350lbs! I love the dapples.:nod:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Haven't weighed him.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice buck.
There are several companies out there that have "semen collection' sessions around the country. We've had several of our bucks collected. Of course then you need a semen tank to store it.

Capra Gia and BioGenics

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html

http://www.capragiagenetics.com/


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow, amazing fella!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Here was Biogen's stops in CA last year.

http://www.biogenicsltd.com/tour/ca.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks.
Will have to think about it.

Although, I heard of a really nice buck dying from collection.

I also heard they give high doses of selenium, is that true?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Thanks.
> Will have to think about it.
> 
> Although, I heard of a really nice buck dying from collection.
> ...


How would a buck die from collection, I'm curious?

Who gives high doses? And when and how?

Sorry, this is all foreign to me.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah how would a buck die from collection?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

For the buck collection people provide does that are given Lute before hand so they are in heat. The doe is placed in a head gate and the buck is brought up behind her.
When he "jumps" to mount her, the collector "diverts" him into an "artificial vagina".
These pics are Biogenics at a collection hosted by the Johnston County Goat Producers. First pic is Big Brown, 2nd is Rocky


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

That kid in the back just looks terrified :heehee:


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> Capra Gia and BioGenics
> 
> http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html
> 
> http://www.capragiagenetics.com/


What a small (goat) world. Capra Gia is like 15 min from me. They have a little goat for their mailbox.

I think 'Blazin Ground Control' is just a gorilla-bulldog hybrid in a goat costume. He's so beefy!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You keep him in his own time zone, don't you Pam? You can tell us the truth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I read about all the bad things here an there online a few years ago. not sure where. So I may of been misinformed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mariarose said:


> You keep him in his own time zone, don't you Pam? You can tell us the truth.


 :heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

omeomy07 said:


> What a small (goat) world. Capra Gia is like 15 min from me. They have a little goat for their mailbox.
> 
> I think 'Blazin Ground Control' is just a gorilla-bulldog hybrid in a goat costume. He's so beefy!


:neat:


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> That kid in the back just looks terrified :heehee:


You're dirty! :heehee:


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

On a more serious note how much does this cost?

I do remember way back when that these collections were going on because boers were so expensive to import but, again that was waaaaaay back when Texans were switching from cattle to goats. Of course they were raising them for commercial purposes and breeding for the largest meat goats they could find. Last I heard Boers are no longer hard to find. I've seen some very good looking ones at very good prices. Is it really necessary anymore?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

You don't pay anything unless you get good semen that is viable after it thaws. You have to come back the next day and they thaw a straw and look under a microscope to see that they are mobile. Has to be a certain percentage.
I think it was $225 and that was for 30 straws of semen. Then if they made more you could get the additional straws for $5 per straw.
I think with Big Brown we bought 20 additional straws so $325 for 50 straws or something like that.

I do remember them saying that our bucks had really high quality semen. It has to be like 60 % mobile after thawing and ours were 90%.

Is it necessary? Depends on what you are trying to do I guess. We wanted to preserve these guys. I've got another buck that we paid a lot of money for so collecting semen is an insurance policy. Also, you can buy a few straws of semen from bucks other than your own and try some new genetics without buying a buck.
I got this tank from an auction for $50. It's not particularly high technology, it just has to hold liquid nitrogen.
There is a machine shop near my house and a company called ARC Gas delivers there weekly. We just call the week before and they swing by our house and fill the tank. It costs $85 and I have to get it 3 times a year.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> You don't pay anything unless you get good semen that is viable after it thaws. You have to come back the next day and they thaw a straw and look under a microscope to see that they are mobile. Has to be a certain percentage.
> I think it was $225 and that was for 30 straws of semen. Then if they made more you could get the additional straws for $5 per straw.
> I think with Big Brown we bought 20 additional straws so $325 for 50 straws or something like that.
> 
> ...


Oh I see.:nod: I'm just raising a few mini meat goats(pygmies) for fun and for my freezer. But of course if you are raising commercial meat goats your agenda is different. Do you raise boers too?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Duchesse said:


> Oh I see.:nod: I'm just raising a few mini meat goats(pygmies) for fun and for my freezer. But of course if you are raising commercial meat goats your agenda is different. Do you raise boers too?


No, Nigerians and Toggenburgs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good info.


----------

